# Army Painting Challenge - March 2012



## humakt

Welcome one and all to the 2012 Heresy Online army painting challenge.

Please post this months images of your entry. Once you have finished it please post an image of the completed work.

Good luck to every body who is entering and I hope you get your army completed in the next 12 months.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

Let the madness begin.


----------



## Carna

Here's mine:










Chaplain Shisai.


----------



## Moriouce

My entry for March: Eldar Wave Serpent of Altansar Craftworld.









Only primed and dryfitted together for the shooting.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Okay so i'm gonna start off with something easy.....30 ork boys.

20 of them are at the undercoating stage and the last 10 are a little way beyond that, if this is a problem then my first entry will just be the 20 undercoated models But i fully intend to finish all 30 this month.






































If i'm going to fail i may as well do it at the first hurdle, if i can get through all of these then anything else should be a piece of cake.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Here's mine, hoping to nail it today and tomorrow (got lots of essays to write :S)


----------



## apidude

*Kerotk's Servants of the Old Ones: Saurus, Squad 2*

Ok, the starting flag has dropped on the 2012 Online Painting Challenge. Here is my first entry in the Challenge....

...the third and fourth rank of a 20 model Saurus Warrior unit:

*Kerotk's Anvil - Saurus Warriors, Unit 1, Ranks 3 and 4* (Clik on pic for a larger version)


----------



## Rameses

Here's mine, 12 Eldar Storm Guardians (1 of 4 squads) plus a Warlock that was cut out of the picture for some reason of the Ulthwé Craftworld.


----------



## Turnip86

I'll be doing this guy:









I still need to finish green stuffing a few air bubbles from the mold but I should easily get him done in a month 

Edit: updated pic to undercoated stage


----------



## xenobiotic

I'm starting with this Landspeeder Tempest/Typhoon:








It will be painted in my Void Shark scheme (black and blue for those interested).


----------



## KjellThorngaard

WooHoo!!

17 halberdiers are up for me. I'll count them as a 6x3 block, but dang, these models suck to rank up.


----------



## lokis222

Malifaux- Neverborn- Pandora's Crew


----------



## OIIIIIIO

Thunder Guppy for me ... I will post a pic in a bit.


----------



## Josh101

Heres what Im painting, I know theres only 5 and ones painted but I get 10 bits of long homework a week and i barely any get any time to paint:ireful2: small squad of grey hunters:


----------



## Brother Azeek

Here is my entry for the first month of the painting challenge. an Imperial Guard Infantry Squad










Sorry for the crappy Quality, all i have is a kodak easyshare sport.


----------



## rxcky

Starting easy with 3 Wolf Guard. Going to be split up to lead my Grey Hunter squads.


----------



## Zero Effect

March's entry

Wych Cult - 1 x 10 Wyches (1 of 3 Cults) in the colour scheme of my Kabal of the Poisoned Vines.



Good luck to all entering this year. May the power of the brush be true and powerful!


----------



## zotb

First up, a Razorback with the Forge World Chaos doors.


----------



## Midge913

I will be entering a Dwarf Lord on an Oath Stone.


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat

I will be painting up a 5 man Combat squad, some of the Imperial Marine (although some of the Chaos parts have been undercoated or tested) parts are "recycled", hence why some of the Marine parts are undercoated, some have the wrong colour paint on etc. the lighting is quite bad on it:










I'll be painting the five built Marines this month


----------



## Tranx

I'll be starting with a squad of 5 Death Company led by my Reclusiarch (He's being entered in the Monthly challenge).


----------



## Firefighter X

At long last the 2012 challenge has begun.

Here's what I'll do this month for my Sanguinary Guard Army. I'll start at the top with Dante.



































Cheers guys,

FFX


----------



## Old Man78

Starting with a nice H.Q choice, a stripped termie chaplain who will get some discreet modifications!


----------



## cirs85

Unit of 12 Boyz and a Trukk! Little blurry but oh well.


----------



## All_Is_Dust

Starting with my Island of blood HQ. High Elf on a Griffon. I haven't even had a chance to cut him free, lol


----------



## Hypn0sis

Looking through both threads I noticed both have pictures of models that are primed, are these accepted?
I have a bunch of World Eaters I would like to enter, they are (mostly) assembled with nothing but a red undercoat on them.


----------



## DeathKlokk

I will do my CA Pedro Kantor for the Sons of Medusa and 10 Chaos Hounds for my Throgg Troll army. Pictures inbound...


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Right, I was going to go with Grimnar for my first entry so I could also enter the monthly painting challenge, but I really want to get this LR done. I am on leave for the next week and too broke to do anything exotic, so I hope to have it done in that time. I have to admit that I painted the sponsons over the last while, so I do have a bit of a head start.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

imm0rtal reaper said:


>


BOOM, finished painting my first ten revenants earlier this morning. The scheme is nice and easy and the majority of the time is waiting for washes to dry :grin:

Here they are on their base:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

That is surprisingly fast IR.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Dave T Hobbit said:


> That is surprisingly fast IR.


Benefits of being an unemployed student :biggrin: Spent pretty much all day yesterday painting :crazy:


----------



## humakt

Hypn0sis said:


> Looking through both threads I noticed both have pictures of models that are primed, are these accepted?
> I have a bunch of World Eaters I would like to enter, they are (mostly) assembled with nothing but a red undercoat on them.


It is fine in the Army painting challenge to have primed minatures. I am not sure about the monthly painting challenge though you will need to post the question in that thread as well.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

Here's my half built Dicatator Class Cruiser, which will embark my admiral during low point games.










Good luck all.


----------



## KarnalBloodfist

Here's my March painting goal:










9 of the old metal Immortals. It would be 10 but one of them was relegated to my 4th Ed Kill Team which has it's own paint scheme.


----------



## Marneus Calgar

10 Dark Angel Tactical Marines


----------



## nsr250repsol

Here is my first unit for the challenge. Blasterborn squad and their Venom.


----------



## DeathKlokk

imm0rtal reaper said:


> Benefits of being an unemployed student :biggrin: Spent pretty much all day yesterday painting :crazy:


I totally hate you a little bit, Reaper. I remember those days... ::sigh::

Of course now I buy whatever the hell I want because I work all the time. So there's that. lol

They look awesome. That movement tray is interesting as well.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

DeathKlokk said:


> I totally hate you a little bit, Reaper. I remember those days... ::sigh::
> 
> Of course now I buy whatever the hell I want because I work all the time. So there's that. lol
> 
> They look awesome. That movement tray is interesting as well.


Don't hate me too much, my dissertation is due in may so much work is to be done (haven't even started. . .)

So next month's entry will only be a single fig I imagine :S


----------



## Barnster

Right, I have no idea how much of this years challenge I will be able to complete but lets give it a go, this year I'm in with nids 

So month 1 Swarm Lord, I'm going to be building this out of an older metal model and the new plastic kit. The metal bits are still somewhere in my shed so no pics of them yet but here is the new plastic sprue










There will be some minor conversion so he will have a double tail, I'll post a pic of the main built model (minus arms) hopefully some time tomorrow


----------



## scscofield

Debating between Cannis and Logan to paint this month. Will post a pic of the one I decide on before the weekend is out. Doing a test run of a paint scheme idea on another model and want to see how it will look before I start on the actual model for this.


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy

I'll Be entering Astorath for this month








He's currently being stripped ready for a re-paint


----------



## Hypn0sis

humakt said:


> It is fine in the Army painting challenge to have primed minatures. I am not sure about the monthly painting challenge though you will need to post the question in that thread as well.


I'm not sure I'm going to enter the monthly painting challenge. My hq is half painted and since I'm focusing on getting my first 500 points together, I'd rather do something else instead... Which brings us to my entry for this month:









My second berzerker squad. These have been sitting on the side of my desk since december and it's about time they get done! I have their backpacks, shoulder pads and an arm for that cripple in the back ready and waiting to get painted. Based on the first squad I painted, I'd rather do them separately...

I'm planning on adding a champion and 2 more berzerkers later on, but they'll have to wait after I get that 500 points together. I haven't painted in nearly 2 months (besides spraying my terrain) so this challenge is exactly what I need to get painting again. So good luck everybody, can't wait to see what people come up with during the course of this challenge!


----------



## Medic Marine

Well, I'd like to see a full squad I'm gonan do AT LEAST five Kasrkin for an entry here is the whole squad primed. 
View attachment 959933381


----------



## Kreuger

*8 Bloodletters*

Alrighty, for my inaugural entry into the 2012 army painting comp I have a unit of 8 plastic Bloodletters.










I'm not sure how many of you have worked with these models. This bunch are second hand, so I didn't do the original cleaning and assembly. They needed a serious stripping when I got them and both the old paintjob and the old prep job were awful. Mold lines galore. 

I'm also unimpressed by the join between the chest and the legs, and the cone-head to the face. I ended up having to do a fair bit of green stuff to ensure they didn't look ridiculous. The line separating both was very obvious.

Now the fun part =)


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

This month I will be attempting a Mounted BSB to help herd my Trolls in roughly the correct direction:










Conveniently this will also work for the Monthly Painting Challenge.


----------



## reavsie

First up, the girls:


----------



## Kreuger

For the army painting comp, is a photo in front of my monitor with H-O in the background required? And if so, is it when started or completed, or both?

I recall it is for some contests, but I don't remember seeing notes about it in this one.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Kreuger said:


> For the army painting comp, is a photo in front of my monitor with H-O in the background required? And if so, is it when started or completed, or both?
> 
> I recall it is for some contests, but I don't remember seeing notes about it in this one.


No screen pic needed for the army painting challenge :grin:


----------



## Uveron

Well

Here is this months planned unit. 










Horrid photo I know, its been one of them weeks


----------



## Rameses

wow good to see lots of Eldar being represented! :gimmefive:


----------



## Hellados

YAY it's back, I'm going to enter my pain boy and war boss as i kind of started them already :s its just the base 3 colours 










i forgot i had kinda started them a little but all i have done is pick out the large bits, at that point they had no details, no highlights, no washes


----------



## Meldon

I will be doing a Skaven Warlord since my fledling horde really needs someone to point out the general direction for them to go. Pics will come soon I hope. ( as soon as I can remember to get the camera recharged that is.  )


----------



## EmbraCraig

Quick question - is a Broodlord an acceptable entry on his own, or does he need to be done at the same time as a unit of stealers to make him acceptable since he's an upgrade character?


----------



## Khorne's Fist

EmbraCraig said:


> Quick question - is a Broodlord an acceptable entry on his own, or does he need to be done at the same time as a unit of stealers to make him acceptable since he's an upgrade character?


I believe he's an upgrade to a HQ choice in the Nid codex, so he should be fine.


----------



## lokis222

Khorne's Fist said:


> I believe he's an upgrade to a HQ choice in the Nid codex, so he should be fine.


he was in the last edition. in the new one, he is more like a space marine sargent.


----------



## DeathKlokk

lokis222 said:


> he was in the last edition. in the new one, he is more like a space marine sargent.


On crack with jalapenos shoved up his ass maybe...

:laugh:

OK here's my march entries:

CA Pedro Kantor (there will be a bit of modification to the Gorgon's Kiss [CA Dorn's Arrow] but I'm waiting on a bit)










and a bunch of Hounds. (I reserve the right to just do 10 of these if things get hectic.)


----------



## EmbraCraig

lokis222 said:


> he was in the last edition. in the new one, he is more like a space marine sargent.


Yep, minimum unit is 5 genestealers, and you can upgrade 1 to a Broodlord, so minimum legal unit would be BL + 4 stealers. Which I might do anyway actually... could do with a few extra to fill up a unit.


----------



## smidge222

This will a unit of 10 marines with a multi-melta and a flamer all with forgeworld goodness


----------



## Ravion

My entry will be a vampire countess. I'll be giving her a new base which will be cobblestone.


----------



## SolvableSphinx

I'll be painting two squads this month. The reason why there's 10 instead of 20 is because the 5 Cadians packs have not come in yet.

If they don't, would this still be acceptable for the March completion as it's 10 figures that are a part of a platoon unit?


----------



## 18827

this month i'll enter my nobs mob that i assembled in february ready the paint in march.










hope i can find the time working 60-72hours a week is a killer, lol


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I've been at my LR redeemer solid for the last couple of days, and have just the highlights left to do. I will hopefully finish it off after Ireland finish off the French. Tommy Bowe for Lions captain!


----------



## EmbraCraig

Ok, my unit for this month then - 5 Genestealers, with one upgraded to a Brood Lord. Hopefully should mean I can spend some decent time on making the BL look alright 

3 are already sprayed with my brown starting base coat.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Khorne's Fist said:


> Right, I was going to go with Grimnar for my first entry so I could also enter the monthly painting challenge, but I really want to get this LR done. I am on leave for the next week and too broke to do anything exotic, so I hope to have it done in that time. I have to admit that I painted the sponsons over the last while, so I do have a bit of a head start.


Right, I have surprised the shit out of myself by getting this done so quickly. Then again, I think I must have put about 20 hours into it over the last few days. Being broke and on leave has it's advantages. Without further ado...


----------



## scscofield

There Cannis in all his armless glory, I am thinking about tossing a shield and a frostblade on him and calling him a wolf lord. We will see, maybe I will break out some magnets and just make him multipurpose.

Edit: His is primered brown, this is not the finished product


----------



## bixeightysix

I started this unit about 3 days before I saw the new Army Challenge was starting, so I hope it's not an issue that a few of the guys have their base colors done. Details still have to be added and obviously the rhino and others have lots of work to do. I'm hoping this Challenge will help keep me motivated and working hard towards getting the army painted! I'll post finished product at the end of the month!


----------



## troybuckle

Well i started this guys a few days ago, so i thought i would put them on here.


----------



## Carna

Carna said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chaplain Shisai.


I finally have a HQ painted! Woohoo!


----------



## jaysen

Here's my first entry for 2012, a squad of bikes with attack bike.


----------



## Rameses

Carna said:


> I finally have a HQ painted! Woohoo!


I like it! Your highlighting on the lack armor is a lot more subtler than what I am doing (or over doing on my Eldar). Nice job! And fast! Geez!


+1 Rep!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Well, here is my March entry:

5 Death Korps of Krieg Death Riders. Since I am now back and I left them in a prep'ed stage, I guess there would be no better time to get them done then the present. So here I go!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

There's some great work so far.


----------



## Skari

Hi, I will hope to finish up a squad of reaver jetbikes:









Cheers!


----------



## Meldon

Here´s the pic for my first contibution for the year


----------



## infernalcaretaker

I'll be using a *'Too Much Real Life'* card this month (sounds lame, I know!) as I have an awful lot of tournie prep to be doing, and no time to sort out before and after pictures!

Reality will resume in April, when the first of my Mechanicus units will be making its debut! 

That is unless someone has a spare Time-Dilation device which I can loan from them? 

Anyone?


----------



## DeathKlokk

Sorry Dude, mine's in the shop and I don't trust this loaner they gave me at all.


----------



## humakt

infernalcaretaker said:


> That is unless someone has a spare Time-Dilation device which I can loan from them?
> 
> Anyone?


I think this is something you need to get from a C'Tan.


----------



## infernalcaretaker

Yeah, but look what happened to the last C'tan who was coaxed into lending out his prized 'dimension in a bottle' machine, he got himself (not to mention all his buddies!) smashed up and shackled like so many chain-gangs...

Not to worry DethKlokk, I'm sure you'll get it back "Good as new Guv'nor"...


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

infernalcaretaker said:


> Yeah, but look what happened to the last C'tan who was coaxed into lending out his prized 'dimension in a bottle' machine, he got himself (not to mention all his buddies!) smashed up and shackled like so many chain-gangs...
> 
> Not to worry DethKlokk, I'm sure you'll get it back "Good as new Guv'nor"...



The grots are just adding the new Thrung sprocket and then they just need to paint the go faster stripes and DK can have it back...betta den new.


----------



## Doelago

New year, new army. Decided that I want a short break from Power Armor, so I decided to go with something squishier, the Imperial Guard. Decided to start with getting the Lord Commissar model painted, so here is my HQ. 

The Lord Commissar before he was painted...










The Lord Commissar once he was painted.


----------



## DeathKlokk

He looks pretty good...waaaaay over there. lol

Care to post us a cropped shot, Doel?


----------



## Mortigar

was unsure wether to go for necrons or csm, in the end it was necrons, will start with a unit of wraiths


----------



## humakt

What spray have you used on these Mortigar they look incredibly shiney.

A quick heads up for everybody taking part. I am away for a couple of weeks from the end of March till mid April. This will mean a slight delay getting the first entries thread up on the forum as I will not have access to my PC. I will be still be able to open and close the new and old threads so there will not be too much interference with normal service.


----------



## Deux

Restarting 40k, so hoping this challenge will keep me back and get a Nurgle army going. 

This will end up as Ku'gath/GD in Death Guard.


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat

Some really great stuff here - I've finished my entry, 5 Soul Drinkers


Chris Guard of Mardat said:


>




















I have more pictures on my *blog* (11 more in fact), but these are the main ones


----------



## Barnster

Continuing with the purple influx I finished my Swarmlord today 



















I really like the swarmlord fluff and the model, and its rules, but the point cost is crazy

The smaller bone sabres work alot better than 4 massive bone swords, its a really difficult model to take a pict of though especially with my less than adequade skills!


----------



## Zero Effect

Just a quick update on my Wyches.

Here are 4 shots of the WIP on them. Currently for the first time working on 5 wyches at a time. I have to say the more I paint these miniatures the more I am enjoying them. 

Faces has been a fear for me but the more I spend my time patiently on them the more they look like FACES! (Kinda stating the obvious).

Anyway less of the chit chat and more of the pictures. Enjoy.






Zero Effect


----------



## Boc

Going to be re-doing the paint scheme on my Necrons. Granted, I only had 10 sort of painted, but I didn't like the NMM, so here's the next batch, my March entry:

10x Necron warriors w/bases


----------



## Scythes

I already painted mine this month, I started this month and ended this month, but did it before I signed up, so I'm gonna put it all in one thread. Hope this is acceptable.

Just one question, I know it said we're allowed to change armies once. Beings how I'm in Afghanistan and have limited models, I've planned to build up my Iron Knights and Tyranids armies while I'm here, would it be acceptable in my situation to work on both? The Iron Knights I work on as I order them from FW and the nids, well, I have a good amount of them here with me. 

This is what it looked like once I had it all taken apart and stripped...









And this is the final product...(only issue is I don't have the sculpted base yet, it's coming in the mail but it takes a while to get stuff out here)


----------



## ThumperHS

Here is my first installment.

8 Pathfinders and their obligatory fish.
View attachment 959933600


... and before I had time to post the first images, I actually had the time to finish them.
View attachment 959933601


The pathfinders came out really dark in the pics, this was with the flash and I tried a couple different camera settings.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

Wow. There's some awesome stuff being submitted.


----------



## Rameses

I am totally envious of those that have submitted their finish March entry! They look great. Though me thinks the dreadnought is missing feet


----------



## DeathKlokk

So far so good. I figured I'd post some progress shots to take me away from puzzling out a good looking servo arm for the Gorgon's Kiss (Dorn's Arrow). Plus it gives me time to clot after stabbing my finger a bit. 

Got the green done for my Chapter Master. Still contemplating a name for him.









I have all 20 Hounds to this level:


















Just a lot of washes and drybrush but definitely a good example of what I'm wanting for the feel of this army. Light but evil. The horns and such will be black and the eyes will glow blue. So far so good! :victory:


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

I vote Ethok Dalkk. An anagram of DeathKlokk as you always want your highest ranking individual to represent yourself.


----------



## DeathKlokk

Hmm... that has promise.


----------



## Midge913

Loving the green on the Marine Captain mate!


----------



## HorusReborn

Wow the chaos hound is awesome looking, I really LOVE the colour choice man.


----------



## DeathKlokk

Thanks, Horus Reborn. It's very easy to do too (which is good since I'll end up with 80 of these painted!). I can't wait to see how it translates over to my Ice Trolls and Giant.


----------



## Scythes

Rameses said:


> I am totally envious of those that have submitted their finish March entry! They look great. Though me thinks the dreadnought is missing feet


Yeah, yeah, yeah. Waiting on the sculpted base, mail is a little slow out here. I might get it before the end of March to finish it off, but other than the base it's done. The feet are done, I just don't want to attach them til i get the base. I wanna bend the toes over things so it looks like he's actually standing there, not just put on the base. 

I also agree, the few pics from upload sites that aren't blocked to me look great, I can't wait to see everyone's stuff finished up.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

I have made a little progress; a nearby forgeworld has completed construction of a Dictator class cruiser for the glorious forces of the Imperial Navy.










I'll probably start on the base-coat tomorrow.


----------



## Ultra1

so i tried to upload a picture of the model i'm painting this month, but it was too large. i don't have much experience posting pictures here (actually none). anyone have any ideas how i can get the pic smaller or able to post here? any help is appreciated.


----------



## Rameses

Ultra1 said:


> so i tried to upload a picture of the model i'm painting this month, but it was too large. i don't have much experience posting pictures here (actually none). anyone have any ideas how i can get the pic smaller or able to post here? any help is appreciated.


Easiest way I can think of is to open the picture in MSPaint and in the tools area is an option to resize.
I normally choose to resize by 50% first.
I hope that wasn't clear as mud.


----------



## Kreuger

You can also use http://www.gimp.org/ to resize images. Gimp is like an open source photoshop. It is waaaay better than MSpaint.

Use Image > Scale Image

And set your X and Y resolution to 72, if it isn't already. 72 pixels per inch is the native resolution of monitors. And set the largest dimension to not more than 1000 pixels, and you should be good.


----------



## Ultra1

will try that thanks!

my leman russ for march


----------



## Kreuger

Looks good. I'm glad Gimp worked for you.


----------



## Saulot

Hi guys!

I'd like to join the Army Painting Challenge for 2012. This is my first time attempting this, and I'll enter my Quenelles-themed Bretonnians.

Here are a few Peasant Men-at-Arms to start with.











Cheers!


----------



## Rameses

Saulot said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I'd like to join the Army Painting Challenge for 2012. This is my first time attempting this, and I'll enter my Quenelles-themed Bretonnians.
> 
> Here are a few Peasant Men-at-Arms to start with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!


Hi Welcome! :goodpost:


----------



## Mortigar




----------



## Rameses

Mortigar said:


>


Cool I like the shading on the heads.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Alright ladies and gents,

Here is March's entry before and after. 5 Death Korps of Krieg Death Riders.

Enjoy and good luck to those that havent finished yet.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Moriouce

My entry is finaly completed!









Now the obvious question is, when is april?


----------



## TheKingElessar

Are those splattered insects?


----------



## Moriouce

Giant alien bugs! You should have seen them! 

No, it is my attempt at weathering on an eldar vehicle. I know, I am not totaly happy with it.


----------



## TheKingElessar

I think it's fine, it was just a joke. 

I'm quite impressed by the freehanded Altansar rune.


----------



## Moriouce

TheKingElessar said:


> I think it's fine, it was just a joke.
> 
> I'm quite impressed by the freehanded Altansar rune.


Then thank you!


----------



## Hellados

mine is done 

ive posted the before and after pics too


----------



## Rameses

Rameses said:


> Here's mine, 12 Eldar Storm Guardians (1 of 4 squads) plus a Warlock that was cut out of the picture for some reason of the Ulthwé Craftworld.


I can't get a decent picture taken. So any advice on taking pictures will be great! 










































Hope you like. :victory:


----------



## jaysen

Awesome work so far, guys. I especially like the plum eldar transport and the ork knob in blue and white.


----------



## Deux

Finished up my GD of Nurgle today. 

More pics on this thread. http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=106704&page=6


----------



## Rameses

Deux said:


> Finished up my GD of Nurgle today.


I'm digging that. Can't wait to see what else you do.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

GrimzagGorwazza said:


>


Mission accomplished...i even rearranged the unit in the same formation as the first picture.








well nearly anyway, got a couple mixed up...


----------



## Rameses

Hellados said:


> mine is done
> 
> ive posted the before and after pics too


I like this blue/white theme. Very cool!


----------



## Rameses

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Mission accomplished...i even rearranged the unit in the same formation as the first picture.
> 
> well nearly anyway, got a couple mixed up...


Well done!!!


----------



## Moriouce

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Mission accomplished...i even rearranged the unit in the same formation as the first picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well nearly anyway, got a couple mixed up...


Impressive work!


----------



## troybuckle

So I finished these gargoyles, nothing fancy and just some crappy cell phone pics, but here they are finished. 























troybuckle said:


> Well i started this guys a few days ago, so i thought i would put them on here.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Troy, those nids look great. The more I look at the new nid models, and the brilliantly painted ones I see on here, the more I'm tempted to start an army.


----------



## TheKingElessar

You and your fancy lightboxes...my photos going to look shitty in comparison. 

My Librarian is maybe a quarter done, but I have tomorrow, Friday, and next Mon and Tues to finish him, so still doing ok.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

TheKingElessar said:


> You and your fancy lightboxes...my photos going to look shitty in comparison.
> 
> My Librarian is maybe a quarter done, but I have tomorrow, Friday, and next Mon and Tues to finish him, so still doing ok.



Light box? Mine were taken using a desk lamp (daylight bulb) and a couple of sheets of A4 paper to reflect the light....


----------



## Turnip86

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Light box? Mine were taken using a desk lamp (daylight bulb) and a couple of sheets of A4 paper to reflect the light....


Far too high-tech for me. In Poland we still use parchment for backgrounds and candles for light.

Camera's are normal though

Edit: Good work everyone that's already finished, mine's half done but hopefully I'll have some time this week to make some more progress. Still need a design for the standard >:C


----------



## TheKingElessar

Pfffft, I knew they were A4 pages in your pic, just making excuses early...


----------



## KjellThorngaard

A 6x3 unit of halberdiers finished. 










There are more pics in my plog. WooHoo! 1 for 1!


----------



## Rameses

troybuckle said:


> So I finished these gargoyles, nothing fancy and just some crappy cell phone pics, but here they are finished.


I was hoping for Eldar :crazy:

Looking good!


----------



## Rameses

KjellThorngaard said:


> A 6x3 unit of halberdiers finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are more pics in my plog. WooHoo! 1 for 1!


I'm not a huge fan (if any) of WF, but that's a good looking unit!


----------



## DeathKlokk

I have a tourney to paint for this weekend so there will be progress shots after that from me. Basically a week to get my stuff done....


----------



## troybuckle

The Eldar are comming, pics of completed wave surpants will be up on my log tomorow


----------



## KjellThorngaard

> I'm not a huge fan (if any) of WF, but that's a good looking unit!


Thanks Rameses!


----------



## troybuckle

Rameses said:


> I was hoping for Eldar :crazy:
> 
> Looking good!


 
New Eldar are up man!!:victory:
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=95659&page=9


----------



## Hellados

thanks for the comments on my war boss guys, the whole army is going to be that colour, all 130+ of the green tide. variation is going to be on the more arder boyz though


----------



## scscofield

scscofield said:


> There Cannis in all his armless glory, I am thinking about tossing a shield and a frostblade on him and calling him a wolf lord. We will see, maybe I will break out some magnets and just make him multipurpose.
> 
> Edit: His is primered brown, this is not the finished product












And he is done.









Rarhh eyepatch..


----------



## Starship Trooper

Here we go folks!


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy

Here's astorath re-primed.









And here he is finished:biggrin:









Pic was on my Iphone, i'll get better pics up this weekend and remove this one.

Hope you all enjoy, C&C welcome


----------



## S71GGY

Cant believe my luck at the moment, im going to have to take a RL card in the first month, my pc powersupply blew and took the motherboard with it so i,ve had to start rebuilding it so i havent been able to get on here much, ill see what i can do in the next week and get some pics up but im doubting ill have the time, really sorry about it, im doing eldar i know that much so far lol.


----------



## Saulot

Still working on my entry. Hope to finish them by the weekend. 

I just have a quick question.. How do you get that nifty Army Challenge 2012 Signature?? :grin:


----------



## Scotty80

Joined the challenge late, so RL card for this first month, hopefully be able to keep pace from here on in!


----------



## Starship Trooper

Saulot said:


> Still working on my entry. Hope to finish them by the weekend.
> 
> I just have a quick question.. How do you get that nifty Army Challenge 2012 Signature?? :grin:



I was wondering the same thing....:scratchhead:


----------



## Midge913

Saulot said:


> Still working on my entry. Hope to finish them by the weekend.
> 
> I just have a quick question.. How do you get that nifty Army Challenge 2012 Signature?? :grin:





Starship Trooper said:


> I was wondering the same thing....:scratchhead:


The Signature Thread can be found here.


----------



## Saulot

Midge913 said:


> The Signature Thread can be found here.


Thanks!! I wouldn't have found it without your help!


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy

Midge913 said:


> The Signature Thread can be found here.


As Midge said, sorry for the late response, just got in from work, I used the image from the above link with a pick i found and layered it using coral paint shop pro.

Hope that helps


----------



## Starship Trooper

Sweet now how do I get a Salamanders sig inside that blank box?


----------



## KjellThorngaard

You either find some art and make a request on the thread Midge linked to, or if you have the skillz, you can use an editing program to insert/layer one in. Someone will be along who knows more, I am sure. 

I believe Varakir left instructions at the beginning of that thread on how to do it.


----------



## nsr250repsol

Great stuff guys! I'm about 50% complete with my entry for the month, but I find myself in a predicament. I came across another army at one hell of a deal and am thinking of switching focus to that army. I'll finish this month's challenge but will likely do two units of the new army for April.


----------



## zotb

Turns out I'm doing a tournament at the end of the month and I'm not taking the Razorback. I can switch to a different unit right?


----------



## cirs85

Before








and after ^^


----------



## KjellThorngaard

Dems sum gud-lokin' boyz cirs. 'N red wunz DO gos faster.


----------



## rxcky

Ok, so I had planned to do mostly Space Wolves, dipping occasionally into my Minotaurs project throughout this challenge, I am wondering, seeing as we are still in month one of the challenge, if I am allowed to change my entry for the month and switch my main army focus to Minotaurs?

I ask mostly because I just saw the new Asterion Moloc and Ivanus Enkomi figs on the Forge World site and my brushes are screaming at me to start painiting my little gold armoured beauties!


----------



## zotb

Not a great pic, but this is my new entry, squad of Long Fangs with missile launchers.


----------



## Skari

My first son was born this week. This means that I will be unable to complete my first month painting challenge entry(the reaver jetbikes). I would like to use my first "life got in the way" counters please. 

Cheers!


----------



## apidude

Skari said:


> My first son was born this week. This means that I will be unable to complete my first month painting challenge entry(the reaver jetbikes). I would like to use my first "life got in the way" counters please. Cheers!


Congrats!!! That is why RL tokens exist. May you be blessed by your son. Give his mother all our best wishes!


----------



## ItsPug

My entry this month is a drop pod. Kept it nice and simple as at the start of the month I needed to assemble and paint 1850pts to take to a tournament. 

Unpainted...









Painted...









Yah pictures worked!


----------



## cirs85

> My first son was born this week.


Grats Skari! yes you will be blessed... with tons of dirty diapers!


----------



## Kreuger

*Bloodletters . . . Done!*



Kreuger said:


> Alrighty, for my inaugural entry into the 2012 army painting comp I have a unit of 8 plastic Bloodletters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . .












It has been a learning experience, working on my painting over the last few weeks in the few hours each night after we put my 5 month old to bed. Each night a little more.

And as soon as I have an opportunity, time I'm going to assemble a painting tutorial based on my WIP photos.


Cheers!
Kreuger


----------



## Turnip86

Turnip86 said:


> I'll be doing this guy:


Finished:

























Ran out of super glue so I'm relying on white tack until I buy some


----------



## jaysen

I'm over half done with my bikes, but decided to paint my contemptor furioso dreadnought. Since I didn't post it at the beginning, it is not my March entry. I'll still finish the bikes in the next few days. But, here's the contemptor for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## Saulot

Turnip86 said:


>


I take back what I said on your plog. That green is gorgeous!! :victory:


----------



## Turnip86

Saulot said:


> I take back what I said on your plog. That green is gorgeous!! :victory:


Cheers  Shame the pic is blurry though I'm going to go back and take some better pics for the plog once it's actually glued.

The contemptor looks great Jaysen, and I'm looking forward to the incoming bikes.

Also thanks for the +rep everyone that's given me any over the course of the 2 challenge threads


----------



## KjellThorngaard

That is great freehand on the banner, Turnip. And the cloak is really, really nice. Great model!


----------



## Rameses

OMG! Is it April yet 
I am really liking all the entries for March, looking good everyone!


----------



## KarnalBloodfist

Here are my Immortals:


























I must say, the old metal ones are some of the most annoying models to assemble. :ireful2: :wacko:


----------



## Marneus Calgar

I know it's only the first month of this challenge, but I really have to use my first real life card. I have been overburdended with University Assignments and most of my spare time has been spent either working on them or drinking. 

I hope it's not gonna be a repeat of last year.


----------



## Midge913

Marneus Calgar said:


> I know it's only the first month of this challenge, but I really have to use my first real life card. I have been overburdended with University Assignments and most of my spare time has been spent either working on them or drinking.
> 
> I hope it's not gonna be a repeat of last year.


I hear ya mate. RL has been crazy the last couple of weeks but I am still holding out hope that I will find the time to finish my Dwarf Lord. 

Humakt- When are you closing the March thread?


----------



## EmbraCraig

Thankfully, despite a busy month, my genestealers and broodlord are nearly done - an hour or two over tomorrow or Friday night should finish them off. I'm really hoping to get some more painting time next month as I'm planning on painting a larger troops unit.


----------



## Uveron

Well I have been living in a hotel all month, and working almost every day (long 12 hour shifts as well).. 

But I have been catching an hour of painting here and there and finally got it all sorted. 
So have some pictures of my daemon prince;


----------



## KarnalBloodfist

Nice DP Uveron! I like the bright armor w/ the dark skin color.


----------



## rxcky

My March entry, Minotaurs Tactical Squad No.1

Still need to add chapter symbol and company number but am waiting on Forge World transfer sheet, which hopefully wont be too much longer


----------



## jaysen

Wow, those Minotaurs look awesome. Forget, "And they shall know no fear", they need And they shall know no stealth! What will you do about the chapter badge?


----------



## apidude

Midge913 said:


> I hear ya mate. RL has been crazy the last couple of weeks but I am still holding out hope that I will find the time to finish my Dwarf Lord.
> 
> Humakt- When are you closing the March thread?


Humakt---I could use til Monday.......:scare:


----------



## rxcky

jaysen said:


> Wow, those Minotaurs look awesome. Forget, "And they shall know no fear", they need And they shall know no stealth! What will you do about the chapter badge?


Thanks, they are a little shiney :grin:

Am going to try the forgeworld transfers for these guys, not usually a fan as transfers are a pain in the arse to get flat on a curved surface but painting the chapter badge and company numbers are going to take me far too long.

Have got loads of Minotaurs FW bits coming so the next batch of squads I do will all have proper shoulder pads.


----------



## jaysen

Great, I can't wait to see them. The manager of the local Games Workshop talked about building a Minotaurs army, but never followed through. All his talk did convince me to get some of the IA books and look at the chapters. I loved the storylines. I might end up painting up some Lamenters.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

jaysen said:


> Great, I can't wait to see them. The manager of the local Games Workshop talked about building a Minotaurs army, but never followed through. All his talk did convince me to get some of the IA books and look at the chapters. I loved the storylines. I might end up painting up some Lamenters.



Go for it dude, they'd look really striking alongside your blood angels and would tie in nicely story wise.


----------



## Zero Effect

Well here is my first Cult of the Poisoned Vines

Before 



After






Enjoy, I know I have painting them.

Zero Effect


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Humakt is away for a few days, so might not be able to answer questions before the end of the month.


----------



## Pssyche

Here we go again...

Forge World Eldar Hornet. Hope you all approve...


----------



## Pssyche

While we're at it, here's a sneak preview of what will become next month's entry.

+Rep to the first person to correctly identify the model concerned from the parts shown.


----------



## jondoe297

Eldar Cobra typr 2?
Sweet model if it is!
Man I reaaaaaallly need to start my Tomb kings! 2 day?? wtf!


----------



## Pssyche

It is indeed the Cobra 2. Have some Rep!
I can't wait to field it...

Oh, and paint it first of course!
No Tinboy shit in my Armies...


----------



## Saulot

Hey guys! Finished my entry for March!



Saulot said:


> Here are a few Peasant Men-at-Arms to start with.


Here they are now:










Gotta be as pretty going out as coming in:










Check out more pics in my plog!

Cheers!


----------



## Josh101

Cutting it a bit fine but ive finnally finished, the bases came yesterday so I quickly gave them a lick of paint (Just want to say thanks to Daemonscape for supplying such cool bases. If anyone wants any details on how I painted them comment and Illl make a tutorial in the tutorial section :good: 








































C&C are greatly appreciated, 
JOSH


----------



## jondoe297

So I have started with my horsemen, these are a kinda of tester unit, wanna see how effective and speedy my bone method is, I think its reasonable for table top quality.


----------



## lokis222

My entry for the month.


----------



## Old Man78

Need to take a "too much real life" ticket, a single miniature to paint and I have to use a ticket!!


----------



## jaysen

I can't seem to upload pics as attachments to the message. I'll try photobucket.


----------



## zotb

Busy getting a ton of stuff to a three color standard for a tournament I didn't have time to fully finish anything. Only got this far. 










Gonna have to use a ticket.


----------



## EmbraCraig

EmbraCraig said:


> Ok, my unit for this month then - 5 Genestealers, with one upgraded to a Brood Lord. Hopefully should mean I can spend some decent time on making the BL look alright
> 
> 3 are already sprayed with my brown starting base coat.


And now finished - well, bases need finished later today, but this'll be the last chance I get to take a picture during daylight...


----------



## rxcky

jaysen said:


> I can't seem to upload pics as attachments to the message. I'll try photobucket.
> 
> http://i1243.photobucket.com/albums/gg556/warnerjn/IMG_0706.jpg
> http://i1243.photobucket.com/albums/gg556/warnerjn/IMG_0705.jpg
> http://i1243.photobucket.com/albums/gg556/warnerjn/IMG_0702.jpg
> http://i1243.photobucket.com/albums/gg556/warnerjn/IMG_0701.jpg


Looking nice! What is that red you have used for your base coat? Gives them a nice feel, not fiery bright like most folk use on BA.


----------



## Garion

jaysen said:


> I can't seem to upload pics as attachments to the message. I'll try photobucket.
> 
> http://i1243.photobucket.com/albums/gg556/warnerjn/IMG_0706.jpg
> http://i1243.photobucket.com/albums/gg556/warnerjn/IMG_0705.jpg
> http://i1243.photobucket.com/albums/gg556/warnerjn/IMG_0702.jpg
> http://i1243.photobucket.com/albums/gg556/warnerjn/IMG_0701.jpg


You dont need to upload them just stick image tags either side like this -


Code:


 [img]urlgoeshere[/img]

hmm, but that doesnt seem to work in this thread for some reason?


----------



## Turnip86

Garion said:


> You dont need to upload them just stick image tags either side like this -
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [img]urlgoeshere[/img]
> 
> hmm, but that doesnt seem to work in this thread for some reason?


You need to use the direct link to the pic, not just the url.

Basically when on the page of the pic, right click and copy location then paste into the tags.

Alternatively if you're on your album page of photobucket if you mouse over the thumbnail some options pop up to copy the url, just click on the direct link one and it auto copies ;)

But anyway, all the entries are looking good and looks like loads of people are taking part and have made a good start on their armies :D


----------



## Midge913

From this:



Midge913 said:


> I will be entering a Dwarf Lord on an Oath Stone.


to this:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Dave T Hobbit said:


> This month I will be attempting a Mounted BSB to help herd my Trolls in roughly the correct direction:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conveniently this will also work for the Monthly Painting Challenge.


And complete:


----------



## jaysen

rxcky said:


> Looking nice! What is that red you have used for your base coat? Gives them a nice feel, not fiery bright like most folk use on BA.


Black undercoat, 2 coats of mechrite red, 2 coats of blood red.


----------



## jaysen

Very nice BSB, Dave. The photo is a bit washed out but I can tell that the lines and colors are extremely smooth and crisp.


----------



## bixeightysix

Well, I was up until 1am last night to get these Chaos Marines Finished...well...at least "done" enough for the challenge. But the uploader doesn't seem to be cooperating. I'll try back in a bit. 

And btw, the stuff submitted this month is great! And it's just the beginning. I can't wait to see how people's armies progress.


----------



## Howzaa

Here we go crappy pics though I'll try and use a better camera next month


----------



## KarnalBloodfist

Love the BSB Dave! Though, I'm biased as WoC is my main army as well. 

Where is that shield from?


----------



## smidge222

so here is my months entry better late than never I suppose I will try and get some better pictures next month as well 


































p.s. I have all their bolters painted and a melta and a flamer but they are drying and its late so I will post pics of them tomorrow I hope this is ok


----------



## bixeightysix

Alrighty, guess I'll give this a shot since the uploader isn't working.

I went a little overboard saying I'd get done a 10 man squad AND a Rhino...but they are "done" for tabletop standards. I will add small details most likely at the end of the year challenge. Anyways, here they are. Now, on to April!


----------



## Red Corsairs

Well it's been a bad start to the challenge for me as I'm going to need to play a wild card already. Work this month really got in the way, hopefully April sees a change to this.


----------



## xenobiotic

I'll try to upload my finished landspeeder tomorrow because right now I don't have an ISP (typing this on my phone). So.. Hopefully tomorrow, here's hoping I won't have to call support because they forgot to plug me in or something...


----------



## reavsie

Finally finished the Banshees. Eldar probably not the best army to pick at my painting level, oh well, they will look fine on the tabletop.

Sorry about the rubbish pics, need more time to practise or better camera, not sure which:


----------



## TheKingElessar

My Librarian is finished enough for now. I'll almost certainly return to him later, but he's tabletop...
Before:









Now:

















Ugh, sorry, those pics suck. Will try to replace them, stupid phone camera...


----------



## OIIIIIIO

I finished my Thunder Guppy and got pics of it but I am too assed out to go back to the troll cave and get the camera. Work has been beating the hell out of me as I am setting 400 ton of rebar for a windmill farm. It is right beside an airport so we can not use a crane for placing the bars ( each of them weigh about 160 lbs ) and must put them in place by hand. Climbing 40 foot of rebar carrying one bar at a time FUCKING SUCKS.

rant over: I will post up a pic in the morning or afternoon.


----------



## DeathKlokk

Got my two units done! Just gotta get some pics up tomorrow...when my eyes work again.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

KarnalBloodfist said:


> Love the BSB Dave! Though, I'm biased as WoC is my main army as well.
> 
> Where is that shield from?





jaysen said:


> Very nice BSB, Dave. The photo is a bit washed out but I can tell that the lines and colors are extremely smooth and crisp.


Thank you both.

The shield is from the Chaos Lord on Manticore.

It was dark by the time I finished so I had to use a desk lamp to get the shot; sadly my camera has no user adjustable settings (apart from macro), so knackered the light balance more than I could fix with GIMP. There are clearer shots of most of it in my log.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

I did actually finish my entry for this month (honest), but I hated the colour scheme and ended up stripping it.


----------



## Meldon

Got my ratty general done but have no pics on him right now, Will try to get some up tomorrow.


----------



## Ultra1

just tried uploading finished pics of my LRBT, got an internal server error. i will try to upload later today.


----------



## OIIIIIIO

Pics of the Thunder Guppy. On this one I opted not to put the hurricane bolters on it.



















Quite happy with actually being able to get something done for the first time in about 3 months.


----------



## Rameses

Where's the April post?


----------



## Red Corsairs

Rameses said:


> Where's the April post?


Contrary to popular belief, staff have lives to attend to as well. I'm sure humakt will post it up when he gets the chance


----------



## Rameses

Red Corsairs said:


> Contrary to popular belief, staff have lives to attend to as well. I'm sure humakt will post it up when he gets the chance


:shok:


----------



## lokis222

Red Corsairs said:


> Contrary to popular belief, staff have lives to attend to as well. I'm sure humakt will post it up when he gets the chance


common... seriously... pull the other one. :laugh:


----------



## humakt

I am so dedicated to the Army challenge I am creating the thread while I'm 5500 miles from home on holida 

Anyway this thread will be closed in 3 days.


----------



## TheKingElessar

Red Corsairs said:


> Contrary to popular belief, staff have lives to attend to as well. I'm sure humakt will post it up when he gets the chance


My illusions, shattered!:shok:

I thought you existed purely to serve my foruming needs...Frankly, Mr Shankly, I thought you were all computer programs that don't exist IRL. How can I deal with this revelation, I'm a sickening wreck...?


----------



## DeathKlokk

I am Deathklokk of Mod. Resistance is futile...


----------



## Red Corsairs

TheKingElessar said:


> My illusions, shattered!:shok:
> 
> I thought you existed purely to serve my foruming needs...Frankly, Mr Shankly, I thought you were all computer programs that don't exist IRL. How can I deal with this revelation, I'm a sickening wreck...?


Some of us are :wink:


----------



## Ultra1

finally got 1 of 2 pictures to upload. only took 6 tries. funny that i can upload next months unpainted pic just fine but my painted pics won't freakin come up. oh well


----------



## lokis222

I don't have issues painting things; my issue is quality and that is why I entered this. I am glad I did. There are some amazing painters here and it helps motivate me to try harder. Awesome job this month. Friend and I spent a bunch of time lamenting our lack of skill over this thread.


----------



## Meldon

Meldon said:


>



Finally got around to taking that finished picture


----------



## apidude

*Kerotk, Saurus Unit 1, Squad 2, Ranks 3 and 4*

Well, March is over! Month 1 is behind us. Oooooo RAHHHH!!!

There, now I feel better......

Anyway, here are the BEFORE shots for March's challenge (as always each image links to a larger, more detail image):

*Saurus, Unit 1, Squad 1, Ranks 3 and 4 - Before*

 

and here are the AFTER shots......
*Saurus, Unit 1, Squad 2, Ranks 3 and 4 - Completed*

 
 

Now.... 

.... on to April with the remainder of the unit, Ranks 1 and 2 to include command models.


.


----------



## apidude

lokis222 said:


> I don't have issues painting things; my issue is quality and that is why I entered this. I am glad I did. There are some amazing painters here and it helps motivate me to try harder. Awesome job this month. Friend and I spent a bunch of time lamenting our lack of skill over this thread.


I felt the same way last year during the Challenge, but found that as the year went on, I got better (at least to my own eyes). Having good examples to emulate makes a world of difference...and most on the thread are more than willing to offer suggestions ... I follow the Project Logs of those painters who I envy and pick up nuggets of advice just watching what they do.


----------



## jaysen

Beautiful work on the Saurus warriors, API.


----------



## apidude

jaysen said:


> Beautiful work on the Saurus warriors, API.


Thanks.....


----------



## xenobiotic

Finally my ISP has provided me with an actual internet access. Sadly for me I have to wait till I get home from work to upload the damn pictures :angry:


----------



## xenobiotic

Finally!

Here's my land speeder in her painted glory.








I'm not 100% sure on how to paint the bases on these guys so I'm waiting till more of the squadron is completed. I'm also going to add some freehand patters to the blue side but since it takes a month just to paint them I'm postponing that till later as well!


----------



## Midge913

Speeder looks fantastic Xeno!


----------



## Ravion

Having problems uploading picture so this might take a while.:angry:


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy

Midge913 said:


> Speeder looks fantastic Xeno!


Words stolen from my mouth


----------



## Ravion

Still having problems uploading my pics. Every time I click upload a few seconds go by and it goes to a white screen saying internal server error and it's starting to drive me nuts!:crazy:


----------



## KarnalBloodfist

@Ravion: have you tried using Photobucket and using the IMG tag off of there?


----------

